# Torsion Arm Rust



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea thats about right haha


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks like they still use Tie Down torsion axles so hopefully I can locally source one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hit it with a wire brush then paint it with Ospho and after it cures spray it with CorrosionX.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hit it with a wire brush then paint it with Ospho and after it cures spray it with CorrosionX.


Thanks man, I'm going to give this a try. Do you just paint the Ospho on with a brush?


----------

